# ماهو الكربون الابيض؟



## محمد حسن توكة (1 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اريد معرفة التركيب الكيميائى للكربون الابيض او فيما يسمى ابيض اسود الكريون
وهل هو فعلا مسحوق الكوارتز او هناك اختلاف فيما بينهم ؟

وشكرا


----------

